# SMoking Problems



## 240sx_owner (Jun 8, 2005)

My 1993 nissan 240sx has been smoking a little bit lately. I've installed new spark plugs, and the engine power got better, but the smoke remained. The smoke color is blue. I was just wondering if I had a broken gasket or something worse going wrong.


----------

